# Unisex scents



## JuneP (Oct 25, 2015)

A friend who owns a Bed and Breakfast wanted me to make round soaps with my label and a unisex scent. Well, I had to tell her that I don't have a label, since I'm only making soap for family and friends right now; but it brings up a question for me to pose to the group.

What do you use as a unisex scent?

My husband for instance, loved Mango Papaya OOB,. I haven't used it in soap yet because of the 1% vanilla and it just has to wait in line for a while. On the other hand, a bit of a beer smelling soap that I thought was supposed to appeal to men, he wasn't too thrilled about. 

Do you all find the men sometimes like scents that women like and that women also like scents that men like. Our house soap is Nag Champa scented because we both love it and my DH says I don't have to make any other kind! LOL
But I like having some variety, for myself and for getting feedback from family members and friends.


----------



## Cactuslily (Oct 25, 2015)

i find BB's lavender cedar to be unisex. soaps beautifully as well


----------



## JuneP (Oct 25, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> i find BB's lavender cedar to be unisex. soaps beautifully as well



Thanks. My daughter in law loves lavender, even puts it in her blackberry jam every year! How does it behave in CP?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2015)

I only make for family and friends, too, and my best loved, top 3 unisex scents are Salty Sailor (Daystar), Paradise (Daystar), Twilight Woods (Peak's). Others are Tassie Lavender (either Soapalooza or MMS), Mango Tea (SweetCakes), and Kentish Rain (Brambleberry).


IrishLass


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 25, 2015)

The bamboo scents that I've smelled all seem unisex to me. 

Does your friend's B&B have a theme or trademark. There is a B&B here that has re-purposed barn wood throughout: ceiling's paneled with it, Great Room rafters, Dining Room table, etc. etc. If I were going to make a soap for them, I'd do something with cedar or another wood scent blended with a flower or fruit scent.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 25, 2015)

JuneP said:


> Thanks. My daughter in law loves lavender, even puts it in her blackberry jam every year! How does it behave in CP?



I love the Lavender and Cedar FO from BB.  Never had an issue when soaping with it.  It is also good as a mix with 80%/20% FO peppermint EO.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

Citrus and Mint scents are pretty unisex.  Anything "clean" is well received by pretty much everyone. BB Bamboo Lotus is a good clean one. I'd stay away from anything musky or floral since folks either love them or hate them. 

Thinking on some of the hotels I've been to recently... Rosemary & Mint, Lemon Verbena and a Cucumber Mint were in a few of the higher end ones. All smelled minty and clean.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2015)

Lemongrass is as unisex as you can get.  And it is cheap for an EO.


----------



## Lina (Oct 25, 2015)

My unisex is rosemary mint.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 25, 2015)

Rosemary mint is great, as is a blend of tea tree, peppermint, and eucalyptus. 

A 50:50 blend of lavender and patch is also popular.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you! I'm making a note of these suggestions. I love mint and rosemary and use both in cooking. Now I'll have to try them in soap.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 25, 2015)

Good thing I have a bunch of empty medicine containers to do some toothpick dipping test for these combinations!

I have some  Patchouli but haven't soaped with it because I don't like the OOB smell. Maybe it's better when cured in CP soap. But, I will do my toothpick test with it and my Lavender. 

It gives me a nice little project tomorrow. 




houseofwool said:


> Rosemary mint is great, as is a blend of tea tree, peppermint, and eucalyptus.
> 
> A 50:50 blend of lavender and patch is also popular.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 25, 2015)

At the rate I'm able to soap these day it might take me years to get through all these wonderful suggestions of yours and others responding!

Do all of these behave well - no acceleration, ricing, deep discoloration etc?

So far I've been lucky with the few scents I have used, thank goodness!



IrishLass said:


> I only make for family and friends, too, and my best loved, top 3 unisex scents are Salty Sailor (Daystar), Paradise (Daystar), Twilight Woods (Peak's). Others are Tassie Lavender (either Soapalooza or MMS), Mango Tea (SweetCakes), and Kentish Rain (Brambleberry).
> 
> 
> IrishLass


----------



## OferaliO (Oct 25, 2015)

We are pretty much a Dragon's Blood (WSP) household here... even my little ones like it. As do all of our friends and coworkers, male and female, who have sniffed it.

Basil, Sage, Mint EO/FO and Burmese Woods FO (both also WSP) are my personal favorites. BSM is definitely unisex... and wonderful! BW smells more manly to me but I LOVE it. It's like bubbly Dr.Pepper and cedar. LoL!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 26, 2015)

I would ditto most of the suggestions you've already been given.  

Here's my  short list of unisex scents using EO blends:
spearmint & eucalyptus
peppermint & tea tree
lavender & cedarwood
rosemary, spruce & cedarwood
lavender & patchouli (at least 2 to 1)
orange, frankincense & patchouli
lemon, lavender & clary sage

And if you would prefer a FO, I would suggest BB's Tobacco & Bayleaf . . . I haven't found anyone who doesn't like that one.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Oct 26, 2015)

I would also say, anything that screams "fresh" could most likely to please everyone.  Nobody in my family for example,  likes anything too heavy or too earthy.
So, maybe any FO with white tea or green tea notes.
Clean type from NG is fresh and unisex.
Also anything that is fruity or citrusy mixed with a bit of floral like BB summer fling and kumquat.
My husband really likes J&J lavender bedtime bath type FO. 
It's one of my favourites too but go figure.


----------

